# Solved: Netgear DGND3300



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

I recently bought a Netgear DGND3300 and have been having issues connecting to the internet. I've put in the PPPoE setting but still no change.

ISP - AT&T
No error messages


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

welcome to TSG.
Make and model of modem ? Is this a combo modem/router ?
If so,special router config settings might be required.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does AT&T require the modem's MAC Address to be registered with them?

Is PPPoE the correct configuration? If so, do you also need account/password?


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

pedroguy said:


> welcome to TSG.
> Make and model of modem ? Is this a combo modem/router ?
> If so,special router config settings might be required.


Netgear DGND3300. It is indeed a combo modem/router.


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Is the default IP address of your router 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1? Because AT&T usually configured as dynamic connection but the IP address of their modem is 192.168.0.1, so if your router has an IP address of 192.168.0.1 change your router LAN IP address to 192.168.10.1.


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

tek guy said:


> Is the default IP address of your router 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1? Because AT&T usually configured as dynamic connection but the IP address of their modem is 192.168.0.1, so if your router has an IP address of 192.168.0.1 change your router LAN IP address to 192.168.10.1.


Yah, I got 192.168.0.1. I'll try 192.168.10.1 now.


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Alright! just let us know if what happen? After you change the LAN IP address of the router to 192.168.10.1, check if you can access the Internet?


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

Still no connection with that ip. :/


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Try to click the clone Mac address? By the way is the Mac address of the device already registered to your ISP?


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think the Mac address is registered with my ISP. I'll call them in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

Just checked with ATT and it isn't my mac address.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Also,here are some TSG homegrown tips on this subject.
Your modem probably is a modem/router combo.Here are some possible fixes .

a. Bridge the modem/router unit so that it bypasses the router function and acts as a modem only. Or,

b. Change the address range used by one of the routers, say, to 192.168.3.x. Or,

c. Use the second router as an ethernet switch and wireless access point per the following recipe.

Connecting two soho routers in a network

Tutorial from Johnwill from the Networking Forum

Note: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

Also.Here is a netgear link on this subject.

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/120/kw/dsl/r_id/100109


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Were you ever able to get DSL working (with a different modem) on this connection? Can you use DSL on this connection now using a different modem? If so, what is the brand and model of the modem and please show the following for a connection using that.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Were you ever able to get DSL working (with a different modem) on this connection? Can you use DSL on this connection now using a different modem? If so, what is the brand and model of the modem and please show the following for a connection using that.
> 
> *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
> (For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)
> ...


Yes, it used to work with my speedstream modem. Here's what my ipconfig looks like atm. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7264]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\COCOON>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COCOON-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-0A-B2-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c579:cd27:94ec:5d4%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 17, 2009 12:46:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 20, 2009 12:46:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385882360
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-EB-EA-BD-00-E0-4D-1D-44-6D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-52-3D-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6A61C064-FE86-4A03-A1B8-61B2B0267571}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7FB8B917-20E9-49D4-9A48-B3001D4240E0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\COCOON>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the speedstream modem was a modem only how did you have your computer's connection configured? That's how you have to configure the WAN (internet) section of your new modem/router.

If the speedstream was a modem/router combo how was the WAN section configured? That's how you have to configure the WAN section of your new modem/router.


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> If the speedstream modem was a modem only how did you have your computer's connection configured? That's how you have to configure the WAN (internet) section of your new modem/router.
> 
> If the speedstream was a modem/router combo how was the WAN section configured? That's how you have to configure the WAN section of your new modem/router.


It was a modem only. I'm actually not sure how it was configured because I just used a setup wizard for it. I can't check either because of its dead power supply.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Then I guess you'll have to ask your ISP for the configuration you need.


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for your attempt to help. Here goes $100 down the drain for ATT.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

They charge for a simple question on a phone call?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Time for a new ISP I would think.


----------



## Lwill (Jul 15, 2009)

yep $100 for thier tech support. lol I would switch but no other good ISP atm.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You might try one of these AT&T DSL Users forums.


----------

